# Hunting Early Season



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Early season hunting with Matt Songy---pheasants and two chukars from VERY THICK COVER.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Buffy? She looks pretty happy.

George, do you ever hunt over 2 dogs at the same time? I've never tried to. So I only bring one dog with me. Seems like if I bring more than 1, they spend more time chasing each other around playing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Buffy? She looks pretty happy.
> 
> George, do you ever hunt over 2 dogs at the same time? I've never tried to. So I only bring one dog with me. Seems like if I bring more than 1, they spend more time chasing each other around playing.


Buffy is ecstatic!

I do not like to hunt over two dogs at the same time. I prefer to use one in the AM and another in the PM. To be frank with you Buffy covers so much ground that when I have hunted her with someone else's dog it is not fair to the other dog IMO. 

I have hunted over two GSP that were trained together. Even then one dog seemed to lay back.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In spaniel field trials, there are 2 dogs and 3 shooters and 2 handlers. When a dog flushes a bird, both dogs have to sit. The bird is shot. Then the judges decide which dog, not necessarily the dog that flushed the bird, to take the retrieve. I've only seen video of it. It looks tough to do. I'm not sure if you would do it in real life. But hey when did retriever field trials match anything close to real hunting?


----------

